
Using AWS Firecracker microVMs for IoT deployments at the Edge - amarti
https://opennebula.io/using-firecracker-clouds-at-the-edge-for-iot-deployments
======
QuinnyPig
Has an Amazonian come crashing through yet shrieking that “it’s just called
Firecracker, not AWS Firecracker!!!” yet?

~~~
amarti
Well, indeed, but then there's stuff like this being published:
[https://twitter.com/AmazonScience/status/1265706756925280262](https://twitter.com/AmazonScience/status/1265706756925280262)
so I think there is no internal consensus yet! :P

